

Ask HN: Anyone have experience creating a loyalty or rewards program? - throwaway54

We don't want to show our hand just yet, hence the throwaway account...<p>We're building a tool to reward people for learning about products. We're really appreciate any insights on game mechanics and rewarding users. Also, what are some of the best ways to create/test a redeemable points system?
Thanks!
======
steveklabnik
My good friends are doing <http://devoteeapp.com/>

My other friends are doing a game mechanics platform: <http://levlr.com/>

Both companies were in last session's AlphaLab class.

~~~
throwaway54
Thanks, really like devoteeapp's blog.

------
thinkcomp
We're in the process of building one for FaceCash.

~~~
throwaway54
Mind sharing some of what you think are the important aspects and/or design
considerations? I'm really just looking for starting points. We've gone over
Amy Jo Kim's video (<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihUt-163gZI>) and while it
addresses major aspects of game mechanics, I'm more curious about how we
should go about deciding 'x' points for 'y' actions and if there are any
known/obvious pitfalls that we might not see...

